# Some original Renaissance-style composition



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, I would like to share some music with you that I have composed myself.

The track is "Ave Dominus" and there are up to 5 individual voices.

Review and constructive criticism is always welcome. Thank you in advance


----------

